# hokutoryu Ju-Jutsu



## SacredCoconut (Dec 27, 2012)

There is so little conversation about this art, so i thought i'd make topic for it. Is there enyone here who know about it? I'm just kinda interested what people have to say about it, as it is finnish style, and for what i know there is not lot of those in eny arts.

I'm not training it, but i have read one book from the founder Auvo Niiniketo.


----------



## Manzyberranzan (Jan 2, 2013)

It's a modern system of jujutsu dealing with all aspects of unarmed fighting as well as use (and defense against) knife and baton, IIRC. Hokuto ryu is very popular in Finland and is spread throughout the country and also to Russia and Sweden, I think. The founder, Auvo Niiniketo, is a bit of a legend in the local security business. He's also done a lot of that type of work in Russia.

I do not study Hokuto ryu but have friends who do.

Happy new year everyone!


----------

